# Leg of Lamb



## vetmp (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey all, I picked up a boneless leg of lamb this morning when I went to Sam's Club and although I have smoked them before with a rub of Rosemary, Garlic and Pepper, I don't have a rub that I can call a "Lamb Rub." Anyone have any suggestions as to a good recipe for a lamb rub that will add flavor to the lamb? I keep looking and all I find are lamb with Tatziki Sauce or Curry Mayonnaise. Some help here would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2013)

Micheal, You looking for more of a Greek Style or Middle Eastern Rub? Also Dry or Wet?...JJ


----------



## vetmp (Mar 22, 2013)

I would like a more middle eastern dry rub. I have never used wet on anything that I have put in the smoker so I wouldn't know the first thing about using wet....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2013)

Give this a try. It is my take on a the Classic Middle Eastern Blend...JJ

Lamb & Shawarma Spice

2T Paparika

1T Salt

1T Cumin

1T Coriander

1T Garlic

2tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Ginger

1tsp Turmeric

1/2tsp Clove

1/2tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Nutmeg

1/2tsp Cinnamon

1/2tsp Cayenne Pepper

Optional...2T Turbinado Sugar


----------



## jdrouin (Mar 23, 2013)

This is great! Thanks for posting. An old friend is visiting this week, and we're going to do a day of smoking, with leg and rack of lamb in the mix. Will be trying this rub on the leg.


----------



## vetmp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe JJ. I have to get a few things from the store to make it but, I will definitely give it a try....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2013)

Enjoy Gentlemen. I am always happy to help and share Recipes...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 23, 2013)

Excellent rub recipe JJ!

Gonna file that one away.

Bill


----------



## nutz4bbq (Mar 25, 2013)

JJ, thanks for the rub recipe,  will try it for easter!!


----------

